# [Firefox] Utilisation CPU avec flash

## BaNaNe

Bonjour à tous!

Depuis un moment, j'ai un petit soucis et j'aimerais bien le régler.

Je trouve que Firefox (que ce soit le 2.0.0.jenesaispluscombien ou le 3.0) globalement plus lent et moins réactif sous Gentoo que sous windows. 

Ce problème se pose surtout sur certains sites encombrés d'animations et programmes flash. Myspace est un excellent exemple : 100% du CPU et donc, un système très lent juste pour écouter de la musique! Dailymotion et youtube sont d'autres exemples de sites que je trouve très lent.

Etant donné que ce problème se pose surtout avec des sites en flash, j'ai essayé diverses versions du plugin : la version 7 est trop vieille, beaucoup de sites ne sont pas compatibles. La version 10 est trop bugguée, elle fait crasher firefox très régulièrement. Il ne reste plus que la version 9, qui est ... lente.

Y aurait-il une solution à ce problème? Un petit réglage quelque part, une option de compilation magique?

Merci d'avance!

----------

## adjaxio

Bonjour,

Désolé pour toi mais je pense pas qui est de solution j'ai les même problème en 64bits et pas trouver de solution.

AdJaXiO

----------

## billiob

@adjaxio: 

Je suis également sous x86_64.

J'avais flash qui buggait énormément et qui bloquait l'utilisation du son (un peu comme à l'époque où alsa n'existait pas).

Depuis, je suis passé sous OSS4, et flash ne bug quasiment plus (1 bug en 2-3 mois). En dernière solution, tu peux tenter ça.

@Banane:

Flash est aussi connu pour être un énorme bouffeur de ressources. Essayes gnash.

----------

## geekounet

 *billiob wrote:*   

> @Banane:
> 
> Flash est aussi connu pour être un énorme bouffeur de ressources. Essayes gnash.

 

gnash ça fonctionne pas super. swfdec est un poil mieux  :Smile: 

Je rappelle aussi qu'ya une énorme faille de sécu dans le flash proprio actuel, toujours pas corrigée (désolé j'ai plus le lien), donc faut bien réfléchir à son utilisation  :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

gnas et swfdec, ce sont des plugins 'flash' alternatifs?

Oui, je sais que flash est un bouffeur de ressources mais je viens de remarquer que sur mon portable (sous Gentoo également) ainsi que sous windows, c'est beaucoup plus fluide et rapide. Il doit y avoir un détail à régler quelque part...

Je suis en 32bits (cpu athlon xp) avec une carte graphique Nvidia et les drivers proprio.

Si vous avez encore des sugguestions...

Merci!

----------

## dapsaille

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> gnas et swfdec, ce sont des plugins 'flash' alternatifs?
> 
> Oui, je sais que flash est un bouffeur de ressources mais je viens de remarquer que sur mon portable (sous Gentoo également) ainsi que sous windows, c'est beaucoup plus fluide et rapide. Il doit y avoir un détail à régler quelque part...
> 
> Je suis en 32bits (cpu athlon xp) avec une carte graphique Nvidia et les drivers proprio.
> ...

 

Le binaire n'est pas le même et malheureusement Adobe se fout de la version de linux comme je me fout de la version AIX .. 

donc on ne peut comparer en termes de perfs ces 2 versions .

----------

## Magic Banana

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> gnas et swfdec, ce sont des plugins 'flash' alternatifs?

 

Alternatifs et surtout libres ! Mangez-en !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

c'est vrai que c'est vraiment de la grosse daube ce plugin flash. Mais que ce soit sous gentoo ou winxp, j'ai toujours eu le cpu à 100. J'ai vu quelque part que ça devenait libre mais pas encore en release.

J'ai fait

```
# emerge -s swfdec
```

Et il y en a trois et j'ai rien vu dans le gentoo-wiki. En plus c'est des paquets masqués.

De toute façon vaut mieux les désactiver, et l'activer ci vraiment ça vaut la peine.

----------

## BaNaNe

Mais c'est quand même bisare que ce même plugin fonctionne mieux sur un autre ordinateur sous Gentoo... je vérifierai les versions quand j'aurai le temps pour voir si il y a des différences.

----------

## razer

Adobe flash est une bouse infame en ce qui concerne l'optimisation sous GNU Linux. Son seul mérite est d'exister, et de lire à peu près tout...

Swfdec progresse à grand pas, mais dans l'état actuel il ne faut pas espérer de meilleures perfs (plutôt le contraire), mais je suis confiant  :Smile: 

Et puis, au moins, çà tourne en 64 bits...

J'avais trouvé un ebuild sur le forum pour la version CVS :

media-libs/swfdec-9999.ebuild :

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit autotools git

DESCRIPTION="Macromedia Flash decoding library"

HOMEPAGE="http://swfdec.freedesktop.org"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/swfdec/swfdec"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="alsa debug doc gstreamer gtk pulseaudio"

RESTRICT="test"

RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.14

   >=dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.16

   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.2

   alsa? ( >=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.12 )

   gstreamer? ( >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11 )

   gtk? (

      >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.0

      >=net-libs/libsoup-2.4

      )

   pulseaudio? ( media-sound/pulseaudio )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/pkgconfig"

pkg_setup() {

   if use !gtk ; then

      ewarn "swfdec will be built without swfdec-gtk convenience"

      ewarn "library, which is needed by swfdec-mozilla and"

      ewarn "swfdec-gnome. Please add 'gtk' to your USE flags"

      ewarn "unless you really know what you are doing."

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}

   AT_M4DIR="${S}"/m4 eautoreconf

   local myaudio

   local myconf

   #--with-audio=[auto/alsa/pulseaudio/none]

   myaudio="none"

   use pulseaudio && myaudio="pa"

   use alsa && myaudio="alsa"

   myconf=" --with-audio=$myaudio"

   

   econf \

      $(use_enable doc gtk-doc) \

      $(use_enable gstreamer) \

      $(use_enable gtk) \

      $(use_enable debug vivified) \

      ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die "emake install failed"

   dodoc AUTHORS ChangeLog README

}

```

net-www/swfdec-mozilla :

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit autotools git

DESCRIPTION="Swfdec-mozilla is a decoder/renderer netscape style plugin for Macromedia Flash animations."

HOMEPAGE="http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/swfdec/swfdec-mozilla"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="xulrunner"

DEPEND=">=media-libs/swfdec-0.5.1

   xulrunner? ( net-libs/xulrunner )

   !xulrunner? ( || ( www-client/mozilla-firefox www-client/seamonkey ) )"

RDEPEND=""

pkg_setup() {

   if ! built_with_use media-libs/swfdec gtk ; then

      einfo "You must build swfdec with the gtk USE flag to build"

      einfo "swfdec-gtk, which is required by ${PN}"

      die "Please re-emerge media-libs/swfdec with the gtk USE flag"

   fi

}

src_compile () {

   cd "${S}"

   AT_M4DIR="${S}"/m4 eautoreconf

   econf --with-plugin-dir="/usr/$(get_libdir)/nsbrowser/plugins" \

      || die "configure failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die

} 

```

----------

## BaNaNe

Je vais essayer un de ces décodeurs alternatifs/libres mais si ils ne sont pas complets, c'est embêtant vu la quantité de sites web qui fonctionnent avec flash.

Pourriez-vous me dire si le faite d'écouter de la musique sur Myspace ou une vidéo youtube fait monter l'utilisation du cpu en flèche au point de faire ramer le pc?

Ici, sur mon desktop avec un Athlon 2000, c'est le cas... le cpu monte à 100% et le pc devient globalement très lent.

Par contre, sur mon portable avec un centrino 2Ghz, le cpu ne monte qu'à (le que est très relatif...) 50% et le pc reste utilisable.

Mon athlon deviendrait-il vieux à ce point? N'y aurait-il pas un autre problème ailleurs?

----------

## geekounet

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Je vais essayer un de ces décodeurs alternatifs/libres mais si ils ne sont pas complets, c'est embêtant vu la quantité de sites web qui fonctionnent avec flash.

 

Je n'ai qu'un swfdec qui est désactivé 90% du temps, et le web n'en est pas moins complet sans le flash  :Wink:  (en plus d'avoir un Firefox plus stable et moins lourd)

----------

## RaX

Avec l'ouverture des spécifications de flash on aura, j'espère, SWFDec 100% compatible d'ici pas longtemps. Tel quel ça a le mérite d'exister mais on est assez loin d'une version de "production".

Bonne soirée.

----------

## geekounet

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Avec l'ouverture des spécifications de flash on aura, j'espère, SWFDec 100% compatible d'ici pas longtemps. Tel quel ça a le mérite d'exister mais on est assez loin d'une version de "production".
> 
> Bonne soirée.

 

Les specs libérées ne concernent qu'une partie de Flash, et comme ça a été précisé sur la ML de swfdec, ils avaient déjà implémenté tout ce que dévoilent ces specs avant leur libération, donc ça ne les avance à rien, à part avoir une documentation de départ pour les nouveaux devs rejoignant le projet.

----------

## RaX

J'avais dans l'idée que bien après la machine ActionScript libéré à Mozilla il y a déjà un bon moment, c'était l'ensemble des spécifications du format SWF, FLV .. qui était désormais disponible. C'est dommage moi je me voyais déjà avec un bon lecteur flash libre sous Nunux.

----------

